

Color had 5 photos posted at WWDC this morning - discordance

We were in line with thousands of active iPhone users this morning for WWDC and Color had 5 photos posted in the vicinity of the Moscone.<p>Is this what 41M in Series A is worth?<p>...pop.
======
krisrak
Compare that to instagram, 1000s of pics posted already:
<http://www.gramfeed.com/instagram/tags/wwdc?view=grid>

------
vladiim
It's not a nail int the coffin by any means but you would think it would make
strategic sense for them to be making a concerted effort to get people using
their service at a conference like WWDC ala Twitter/Foursquare... big missed
opportunity to get influential people using their service.

------
ry0ohki
Are they officially marketing it yet? The only reason I've even heard about it
was the funding.

~~~
cmgarcia
Eh, I don't think _how_ they're getting the word out is as important as the
word _is_ out, and that instance at WWDC is a bit scary.

------
pohl
I'm sitting inside in line right now. What is Color? I'll check it out.

------
mikl
A tragic waste. I could do a lot of cool stuff with $41M.

~~~
zbanks
If you really think you can: pitch. Don't just complain that other people are
getting the money.

~~~
mikl
I'd much rather bootstrap than take VC money – but that’s beside the point.

If Color ends up burning through $41M doing another failed social service
(which seems likely), no one wins, and stories like these cast doubt on the
whole startup economy.

